# Hook for Trout (under popping cork)



## dcdon (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are fishing some gulf shrimp (or maybe live shrimp) under a popping cork for trout, what size/kind of hook/weight would you use. A weighted jighead? bare #2 or what?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

i like the 2/0 khale hook for trout


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

For gulp I'd use a 1/8 oz. jighead. For live shrimp a #6-#1 kahle depending on the size of the shrimp


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a big Popping Cork fan and I use the Strike King Redfish Magic Jig Head in the 1/8 and 1/4 ounce size--red, yellow, and white color. The jig head adds weight and has a mean strong hook. I swear by it and use it for all my rigs--Popping Cork and straight jigging...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Use a kale hook, also known as a "wide gap hook." Better than a true circle hook. Don't even mess with a treble hook, they are worthless.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i personally like the gotcha jigheads.. 1/4 oz with a 3" new penny shrimp


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer # 3 blood circle hook with live shrimp, or #5 on 3" gulp.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

if you can find them- use a "flutter" hook for the gulps. they have the weight running down the shank of the hook. it allows the bait to look natural and fall just like a shrimp would. (ever seen a shrimp do a nosedive?) secondly, with regular jig heads the bait tends to slide off the "barb" every other cast. and finally, i've found that the bait will last twice as long; which is nice when they're going for 80cents each. 





as far as live bait just a good ol 2/0 short shank j hook.


----------



## troutslayer (Nov 18, 2009)

I would recommend the new Bull Red Jig Heads by Marsh Works. They have a longer hook shank that limits short strikes and protects your live bait/soft plastics. The hook is wide gapped, razor sharpand holds great. They have all the basic colors plus a cool New Penny color that is fantastic with shrimp and the new penny gulp. 

For flutter hooks, I like the Owner hooks. They have been hard to beat in heavy weeds. These hooks are also razor sharp and perform great.


----------



## WATERWAYZ31 (Mar 29, 2009)

NO WEIGHT,AND A 1/0 HOOK WILL CATCH ANYTHING IN THE BAY


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I always use the Gamakatsu plain lead head jig heads when fishing with Gulp.

They are strog and SHARP!!!!









When fishing with live bait...croakers, pin fish, white trout etc...I usually use the Eagle Claw Sea Circle hooks (the Bigger the bait, the bigger hook I use).

When fishing with live shrimp I use this type of hook


----------



## troutslayer (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the new Marsh Works jig head. The New Penny color is amazing. It is a killer jig head.


----------

